# Good Dither Fish for Larger Cichlids



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

I you check out my suignature, you'll see a mix of CA and SA Cichlids. I would like to know what are some good dither fish, other than Giant Danios. I am looking to get rid of them, they are not appealing to look at, at all. What you all suggest?


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I'm using Congo tetras with my Dempseys and Green Terrors. They grow to 3.5-4.5" when fully grown and gradually gain more color as they get older. They also swim in the mid to top of the water column which helps fill out a tank with few larger fish. Just my thoughts.

Howie


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

I have those listed as a possible choice. Thanks!


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

I use black skirt tetras and sometimes rams depending on how the larger fish react to the tetras.


----------



## Fjb6673 (Jul 6, 2012)

A cool looking dither, in my opinion, is the denisons barb (aka torpedo barb). I think it looks more like a danio than a barb. I also like Congo tetras, as previously mentioned here.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

Fjb6673 said:


> A cool looking dither, in my opinion, is the denisons barb (aka torpedo barb). I think it looks more like a danio than a barb. I also like Congo tetras, as previously mentioned here.


Denisons are my favorite so far. Just not cheap.


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

would torpedo barbs work in a group of 6 in a 300 gallon tank with 1 ea of the following fish. jack dempsy, green terror, oscar, salvani, nic


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Although Denison Barbs are indeed cool, they make for very pricey dithers when being kept with larger CA cichlids that could potentially snack on them...

A few species to consider...
Buenos Aires Tetras
Silver Dollars
Filament Barbs
Rainbows
Larger livebearers such as Mollies and even possibly Swords


----------

